# sharks of tybee island



## auburndeerhunter (Feb 11, 2015)

i was reading on a another forum were someone said it was illegal to fish for sharks on Tybee i cant find this anywhere in the State Regs. Is this True?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 11, 2015)

It is a local ordinance not State


Tybee bans shark fishing
Violators face fines, jail time after council approves second reading of ordinance.

Posted: Saturday, September 15, 2001

If you're angling to catch a shark off the Tybee coast, you may want to think again.

An ordinance, approved Thursday night by the Tybee Island City Council, now makes it illegal to intentionally catch any species of shark on the island's beaches, docks or pier. Violators can expect to pay a $300 fine and perhaps even jail time.

Last month, Mayor Walter Parker pushed the ordinance after a shark seriously injured a young boy in Florida. Adding to the urgency: over the recent Labor Day weekend, a shark attacked and killed a swimmer in Virginia.

Council's decision -- passed unanimously and with little public comment -- came after a contentious, four-hour meeting that focused more on debating island growth and zoning issues.

"The main reason I pushed this, is we had a particular fisherman that used the pier and the pavilion to fish for sharks," said Parker. "And we just felt that was inappropriate for an area where we have so many guests and tourists swimming."

In cases where anglers accidentally catch sharks, the city won't press charges and it will be up to individuals to keep or release their catch.

http://savannahnow.com/stories/091501/LOCtybeeshark.shtml


----------



## Railroader (Feb 11, 2015)

Tybee Island City Ordinance 12-2 prohibits land based shark fishing.

If you are using a reel larger than a 4/0, or using a yak to haul baits, you are shark fishing. 

Period.

You don't want to get sideways of the Tybee PD.  The phrase "Come on vacation, leave on probation" was coined on Tybee...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 12, 2015)

And to think, all of that bloody bait juice from the SSI pier is wrapping right around the corner to Massengale Park on the outgoing tide.  That must be a dangerous place to swim...
Idiots.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 12, 2015)

How do they treat casting gear?  You can catch a mighty big toothy fish on a chunk of mullet while fishing for "redfish" or "tarpon" or "stingray."  A 4/0, 555, or Sealine 50 will hold plenty of line to get the job done and are, with a little practice, fairly castable.


----------



## Fatback1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Use good since and you will have zero problems. The beach patrol (Police) in my experience does not give a hoot what your fishing for as long as you are not bothering anybody.  

When targeting the toothy critters on Tybee DO NOT fish from the pier or the south end. Your only inviting trouble!

Use casted gear only. 

And don't fish with swimmers near by. Not because you are baiting for sharks but because if you hook into a good one you could possibly hurt someone with your line.

If someone asks what you are fishing for say Bull Reds, big black drum or Tarpon.

Yes it is a Tybee city ordinance banning shark fishing. Its on the books so the Police have another tool to keep chest thumping idiots under control. To date no one has been charged with violating this ordinance. 

Weekdays and evenings are best. Be low profile and fly under the radar and you will not have any problems.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I fished for big drums off tybees beaches last summer at night.  Had a blast too.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Fatback1 said:


> Use good since and you will have zero problems. The beach patrol (Police) in my experience does not give a hoot what your fishing for as long as you are not bothering anybody.
> 
> When targeting the toothy critters on Tybee DO NOT fish from the pier or the south end. Your only inviting trouble!
> 
> ...



yeah more than a few people have been charged for it. LOL. too funny though. im not sure if any of the tickets were upheld in court or not though.

ive been told by several reliable sources that now they are demanding the line be cut as soon as you can ID the catch at the pier if it is a shark. im waiting for someone to bust me for that one! DNR, Corps of eng. and EPA would love to hear me bring the fact that Tybee is forcing ppl to throw 20+ feet of line away 200 times a day! plus all the lead etc....CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!

just stay away from cable leaders and offshore set ups really and youll be fine.


----------

